# Should I take out the other P's or the eggs?



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

okay I have eggs on the bottom of the tank the male (I'm guessing) is gaurding them and won't let anything near em,.. should I just take the other 4 out besides the parents and drop em in a new tank for a bit so I don't loosse any babies?, or should I take the eggs out and put them in a new tank?

the tank is allready set up,... everything's ready I'm putting my sponges on my filters and heating to proper temp,.. power head for oxygen, etc...

so now which goes?

Any help?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Wait another day before transferring and read *this thread.* It covers how to properly setup the fry tank. Any other questions not covered in the thread feel free to ask.


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

thanks but I figured it would be safer if I didn't move the eggs at all,.. so I left the Eggs in the original tank with the Parents,.. and removed the other P's...

But I have a question how do I remove the white Rotten eggs from the good ones?

Also, .. what do I feed the lil ones if I don't have a Brine shrimp hatchery?

any info is cool thanks again


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

congrats, If you don't have a fry tank set up, I would just suck the eggs up, and prepare for next time. Also, if you want you rb's to continue to breed, you should not be making any major changes to the tank.

Can you tell us more about you set up? Did you take the other P's out?


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

okay I don't know what I did wrong,.. I took the other P's out ( 2 reds 1 caribe, and a tern) but after the first night with them gone it seemed as tho the eggs were gone, I figured they were just burried in the rocks or something, .. but it's been another day and there is nothing,.. it doesn't even seem like the male is protecting the "nest area" I'm not sure what I didn wrong,. maybe it was the temperature I don't know, what else was I suppose to do,..

My set-up:
I have a 72 gal,...(nothing speacial but it works)
I have 6 P's in it (4 Reds, a Tern, and a caribe)(Plus a green Severum & a Blue Crayfish, but the green severum is food, and the Crayfish is crazy)
I have a Fluval 304, and a penguin 170 Biowheel, also 2 powerheads (402)
some driftwood, a real plant, and some rocks,..you know the usual...

But if ANYone knows what I Did wrong PLEASE let me know...
cause this is depressing, I'm really bothered about this..
Thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its not uncommon for a first time breeding fish to eat its eggs. See all the time with cichlids and piranas are most similar to cichlids when it comes to breeding.

Hopefully, you will have better luck the next time. You did the right thing about removing the other fishes. With them gone now, your chances are even better to recover eggs again should they spawn. One other thing, the eggs may still be there or they have hatched. So don't be discouraged just yet.


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

I checked the area, and the whole tank and there is no sign of any babies, .. they all died I'm assuming,.. I mean it's been 4 days, and nothing, like I said I stired up the gravel where the nest area was,.. and all kinds of dead rotten floating white bad eggs were there but no good eggs,.. so they must have died,.. I don't know what else would have happend,...
but either way I'm ready for the next time....
I'm gonna take the eggs out right away next time,..

*** Also one more quest ion for anyone who wants to anser it***

"can the eggs survive without the parents, like if the eggs were in a tank alone coud they live?"


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

There is a very good chance their gonna breed agian. Leave the eggs in the parent tank a day or two so they can be properly fertilized. Set up a fry tank, you can spyhon the eggs directly into the tank.

to answer you ?, once the eggs are fertilized, that's basicly all the parents have to do with it.

Have you read though the breeding tutorials? They will give you an idea of what you can expect, raising the fry.

good luck


----------

